# Adaptar señal amplificada 20 wrms a entrada TDA



## perejil (Mar 13, 2013)

Hola:

Tengo un TDA7850 con un rango en la entrada de linea de 80k-120k y 8V máx (según datasheet).

Quiero adaptar la señal amplificada del equipo oem de mi auto (20wrms, 4ohm) para posteriormente amplificarla con el tda, he intentado con este diagrama:






El problema que tengo es que cuando arranco el auto se filtra ruido.

He probado con unos transformadores aisladores de ruido de audio. Mirando con el polímetro cada bobina, sus valores son: primario 150 ohm secundario 170 ohm (comprados en ebay) y no eliminan el ruido.
Esto serían los transformadores de audio, solo que venían dentro de un cilindro (rojos):





Después he comprado unos adaptadores de impedancia con transformador aislador incluido y me han quitado el ruido, pero tengo el reto personal de hacerlos...
Estos últimos llevan una R de 22ohm en serie con positivo y también una derivando a masa de 22ohm, acto seguido van los trafos aisladores con relación de bobinas 21ohm- 424kohm y por último va un pote de 1.2k para regular.

Esto es un ejemplo de los adaptadores de impedancia con trafo que he comprado y quitan el ruido 100%:





Alguien sabe...
¿Porque mi adaptador mete ruido de motor y el comprado no? 
¿Puede ser por culpa del transformador aislador, mala calidad?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2013)

Conectar un amplificador a la salida de otro es una "Barbaridad", siempre será preferible conseguir una salida directa desde el previo, antes de ser amplificada.


----------



## perejil (Mar 13, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Conectar un amplificador a la salida de otro es una "Barbaridad", siempre será preferible conseguir una salida directa desde el previo, antes de ser amplificada.



Muchas gracias por el consejo Fogonazo , pero no hay más remedio que utilizar adaptadores, porque es el radiocd de la casa que viene en un modelo de coche nuevo y la unidad cd (y hueco) es más pequeño de lo habitual, vamos...que es ireemplazable y no trae previos rca... es muy básico. .

Lo que me fastidia es que con el adaptador comprado, todo funciona fenomenal y con el mio tengo parásitos. El transformdor de Ebay tiene pinta de ser malillo, solo tiene 2 hilos muy finos hacia las patas mientras que el adaptador tiene transformadores con hilo "trenzado" y es un poco más grande.


He pedido otros transformadores, los venden sueltos supuestamente para caraudio, solo el transformador. Tienen relación 10k-10k, creo que van desde los 20-30000hz y tienen el hilo trenzado y pinta similar al de los adaptadores.

Estoy casi seguro de que es problema del transformador, no se con certeza cual he de escoger. 

un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2013)

Muy posiblemente tu problema provenga del echo de que ambos equipos comparten la GND y el ruido se filtra por allí como "Lazo de retorno".

Mide la tensión sobre los cables de salida del autostereo respecto de chasis del automóvil, sobre los *4 *cables.


----------



## perejil (Mar 14, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Muy posiblemente tu problema provenga del echo de que ambos equipos comparten la GND y el ruido se filtra por allí como "Lazo de retorno".
> 
> Mide la tensión sobre los cables de salida del autostereo respecto de chasis del automóvil, sobre los *4 *cables.




Correcto, eso mismo es lo que pasa. El problema es que cada aparato se tiene que alimentar de una linea de positivo distinta y cada uno tiene su propio sistema de alimentación. 
Si conecto ambos dispositivos a un mismo punto de masa, siguen los parásitos, cuando conecto este adaptador de impedancias con aislador de masas, desaparece:

(en el medio, el adaptador comprado, tras el los adaptadores caseros)


La manera más efectiva de eliminar estos parásitos es mediante transformadores de audio, aislan galvanicamente la señal de alimentación de la de audio al pasar de una bobina a otra.

Estos son los trafos de los adaptadores comprados, venían ya montados por completo:





Estos son los que yo he usado, comprado solo los transformadores aisladores para rca, de ebay y muy baratos:





He intentado bastantes cosas, he usado un cap después de tratar la señal con la resistencia, he probado con 2 resistencias como divisor de tensión, he puesto 1 cap en la señal positivo de audio  y otro en tierra...con y sin transformadores 












Mi duda es si los transformadores que he comprado son malos y no cumplen bien con su cometido (mal aislamiento) o si es mi culpa por una mala aplicación de la técnica (y por falta de conocimiento).


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2013)

Primero mide lo que te comenté y luego veremos como hacer el adaptador.


----------



## perejil (Mar 21, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Primero mide lo que te comenté y luego veremos como hacer el adaptador.




Buenos dias compañero, he medido como me comentaste y cada salida me da 6V dc y unos 0.5V en alterna a volumen máx.

He hecho más pruebas:
-Me han llegado los otros trafos 1:1 (10k-10k), he puesto una R1 de 10k en serie con el positivo y he calculado R2, que me sale  5k para 2v en la entrada y 200k para 4V en la entrada del tda. Luego he puesto los trafos, y al final un pote de 67k.

El ruido del alternador sigue colandose...menuda desesperación 

un saludo


----------

